
Show HN: Picks – A list app for movies, restaurants, books, games, and more - mergesort
https://www.getpicks.me/
======
mergesort
I'm Joe, I'm the co-founder of Picks. Picks is a list app for movies,
restaurants, books, games, music, podcasts, and more coming soon. It's got a
ton of rich content, reviews, maps and menus, trailers, descriptions, and a
whole lot more. As you use Picks, we're trying to learn about your tastes, so
we can send recommendations to you of new things to try.

Recently we've added some great discovery features, bubbling up content that's
popular, to try and give you ideas of great things you can be doing. We've
found that a lot of people are looking for one place to discover and track
their content, so we're striving for the simplest, yet powerful way to help
you do that.

